# Im a newb to slingshots and need to help.



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi this is my first post and i need to know how to attach tubes to a Hathcock Target Sniper and whether i should get the Aluminium or the Polymer version. Also what colour dub dub should i get for hunting with .44 cal lead. I want to practice with my hunting set up so im used to it when im accurate enough to hunt.

Thanks in advance Ben. :wave:


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Please help guys i know im a newb but i want to get into the great hobby of slingshot shooting. :bawling:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

hope this will help you....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish I could help but I dont hunt and dont own the frame you are asking about....please remember weekends can be slow esp since its the end of summer, so be patient Im sure you' ll get answers soon, as for aluminum or poly I would think cost would be the main difference, the weight difference would be very little, both would be weather proof, the poly might be a little more resistant to hits but otherwise they are the same frame.


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks so much guys i think ill go with the plastic one because its cheaper to ship from america at £33 rather than get the aluminium which is made in the uk at £45 because when your 14 money is tight even with a paper round. Plus the plastic looks nicer. Sorry about being impatient i was just kinda overexcited. anyway thnks and anymore post with advice would be greatly appreciated.



> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> hope this will help you....


The video is for flats rather than tubes but still very helpful and greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You could pm Bill with your questions he's a nice guy and is always helpfull


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

